

DevHub is a platform that lowers the cost of developing a commercial website. - DevHub
http://www.devhub.com/faq

======
CalmQuiet
Anyone have any experience with DevHub. It sounds like it could at least be
useful to testing a start-up idea to check the demand... So then the question
about ease of transition to one's own hosting/development environment arises.

Anyone have cautions, etc.?

